# 5D mkii at $2,219 on Amazon today (12-7)



## justsomedude (Dec 7, 2011)

*$2,209 for body only*... http://www.amazon.com/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-II/dp/B001G5ZTLS/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1323283007&sr=1-1

*$2,919 for kit*... http://www.amazon.com/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-II/dp/B001G5ZTLS/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1323283007&sr=1-1

Pretty good deals.


----------



## Cyclops (Dec 7, 2011)

so does Best Buy

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp;jsessionid=346E792F49B328DA3F433DEEC5541FE5.bbolsp-app02-13?_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&_dynSessConf=-7335297264961787878&id=pcat17071&type=page&st=CANON+5D&sc=Global&cp=1&nrp=15&sp=&qp=&list=n&iht=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960

I just bought my Mark II a few weeks ago there I think they price match, so i will go back tonight I could use an extra $20.00


----------



## K-amps (Dec 7, 2011)

Waiting for it to hit $1799 ! :-X


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Dec 7, 2011)

$2799 canuck bucks here http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/canon-eos-5d-mark-ii-21-1mp-dslr-camera-with-24-105mm-is-usm-lens-kit-select-stores-only/10115083.aspx?path=9472065442f2805dfc5ec8e58f754fc6en02 and at Henry's, body only is *exactly $2K*. The exchange rate is slightly less than par today at about $1.01 You'd have to ask that other chap who recently ordered from Henrys about what he paid to ship across the border.


----------



## Ryusui (Dec 7, 2011)

My friend in California just bought the 5D Mark II kit with the 24-105L for $2800 from Henry's. Aside from the screaming deal that is, she got the free shipping deal they're offering.


----------



## justsomedude (Dec 7, 2011)

Just dropped to $2,209 for body only.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Dec 7, 2011)

If Ryusui is correct- you could get free shipping and pay only $1,979.22 USD from here: http://www.henrys.com/


----------



## justsomedude (Dec 7, 2011)

wellfedCanuck said:


> If Ryusui is correct- you could get free shipping and pay only $1,979.22 USD from here: http://www.henrys.com/



Henry's has been sold out of the body only for a while now. At least - it hasn't been showing up on their website. just the kit.


----------



## Ryusui (Dec 7, 2011)

Even if you pay for shipping, it only comes to about $12. My friend says when she added the camera to her cart, it showed the shipping cost. On her PayPal statement though, she only saw the cost of the camera.

FYI, seems like justsomedude is right; Henry's might be out of stock on the body only. I can't find it anywhere when searching. But still, even if you already have or don't want the 24-105, paying $800 for that lens is a steal. You could sell it for $900 or $1000 and be selling it less than most online retailers.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Dec 7, 2011)

Hmm... too bad. Sorry, I guess I'm not being very helpful but another large Toronto retailer to watch is Vistek: http://www.vistek.ca/camerastore/DigitalSLRCameras.aspx but they currently have the body on for $2300 which wouldn't save you anything. Futureshop has bodies in stock at $1999.99 CDN but probably wouldn't ship to the US since they're owned by BestBuy. Henrys had the body a couple weeks ago- check the site daily, maybe you'll get lucky.


----------



## brando72 (Dec 7, 2011)

I ordered a 5dm2 from Henrys several weeks ago and paid $2,762.15 ( after Can to US exchange) plus $82.86 ( foreign transaction fee) for a total of $2845 charged to Paypal. I also received it 1 day from Toronto to Philadelphia,PA. 

This was the kit for the 24-105L. I don't need the 24-105L so I'm selling that ( white box) for $950.00. which will bring the body cost down to $1895.00. Just an amazing deal on an amazing camera that suits my needs for many years to come.

Henry's was a delight to deal with. No hiccups and as I said received in 24hrs with the standard $12.00 shipping that comes through the USPS.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 7, 2011)

They have been on sale all over since Thanksgiving. The best prices are in Canada. The warranty is for USA and Canada, so US residents lose nothing by purchasing from Canadian stores.

Here is a link to a 5D stock tracker. CR also has links to popular stores, which give them a few dollars for referrals at no cost to the buyer.

http://www.zoolert.com/canon-eos-5d-mark-II-tracker/


----------



## Hulk (Dec 7, 2011)

1784 â‚¬ VAT included here : http://www.digit-photo.com/Appareils_photo_reflex_numeriques-aFA0047/CANON_Eos_5D_Mark_II_Boitier_Nu-rCANON2764B016.html


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Dec 8, 2011)

BTW, my FS contact says the 7D kit goes on sale Friday for $1799 CDN.


----------



## rlarsen (Dec 8, 2011)

I had a great experience with Henry's Camera in Canada and got a 5D MK ll body with US warranty shipped for $1,992. A rep told me they have been selling a lot to US customers. The shipping was very fast, and using PayPal without an account couldn't have been easier.
I'm under the impression they regularly get batches of the body because they often sell out at those prices.

If I were to do it again, I'd order one and wait for their next batch.

Lowest price around from a legit dealer
Great customer service
US warranty
Fast, low-cost shipping
No tax

Rex


----------



## Isaac (Dec 8, 2011)

Make sure you know where you are buying from.

I'd rather spend an extra $50+ at B&H and know that I'm not receiving something dodgy. 

B&H happen to have also dropped prices nicely on the 5D2 and 5D2 kit.


----------



## justsomedude (Dec 8, 2011)

Isaac said:


> Make sure you know where you are buying from.
> 
> B&H happen to have also dropped prices nicely on the 5D2 and 5D2 kit.



+1

I tried the Henry's $1,999 deal a few weeks back on the 5D when it was in stock. After 3 failed attempts I called Chase (my credit card provider) to ask them what the deal was. They simply said they wouldn't authorize the charge to Henry's. Raised to many questions in my mind, so I gave up pursuing the order.

However, I may snag that BH deal... http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/833531-REG/Canon_EOS_5D_Mark_II.htm

$2,799 is hard to pass up.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Dec 8, 2011)

Henrys is as pure as the driven snow. If Chase wouldn't authorize then it was for some other reason.


----------



## justsomedude (Dec 8, 2011)

wellfedCanuck said:


> Henrys is as pure as the driven snow. If Chase wouldn't authorize then it was for some other reason.



Dunno what the 'other reason' could be... Chase clearly stated they do not authorize international charges with Henry's.

If it was a credit issue, I'm pretty sure they would have told me. Why would they lie?


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Dec 8, 2011)

I never implied that anyone was lying. Your bank has its own reasons but it's not because of Henrys' business practices, people in this country worship that place. Besides which, two other American posters in this thread successfully made the transaction you attempted and had rave reviews. The consipiracy theorist in me wonders if it has anything to do with Chase being the financier for Best Buy/Future Shop, but it couldn't be that, could it? ;D


----------



## justsomedude (Dec 8, 2011)

wellfedCanuck said:


> I never implied that anyone was lying. Your bank has its own reasons but it's not because of Henrys' business practices, people in this country worship that place. Besides which, two other American posters in this thread successfully made the transaction you attempted and had rave reviews. The consipiracy theorist in me wonders if it has anything to do with Chase being the financier for Best Buy/Future Shop, but it couldn't be that, could it? ;D



Sorry for offending you, Wellfed. I certainly wasn't trying to bad mouth Henry's or Canada. That's God's honest truth. I was just letting it be known that I got a "not so fuzzy feeling" after speaking with Chase.

If other folks on our side of the border had good experiences with Henry's, than I'm sure some other business arrangements, as you suggested, may be playing a role.

Again, I apologize for offending you. That was not my intent at all.


----------



## brando72 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah, I will reiterate that I used a BOFA credit card via Paypal and Henry's was absolutely smooth sailing from Toronto to Philadelphia,PA USA. $12.00 shipping and i received order in 24 HRS. I would argue Henry's is better than many USA big stores with regard to business practice and customer service.


----------



## mbiedermann (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone care to venture if this pretty drastic cut in price is because of old St. Nick or because inventories are too high and vendors are preparing for an announcement?

Panting for a 5D3...


----------



## infared (Dec 8, 2011)

I also see that the 5D Mark II kit (105mm f/4L) is only $2799.00 at B and H today!!!! That is $700 less than I paid for mine...!!!!
WHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!  That is life in digital photography... I REALLY love this camera....My only complaint is I wish that I could get 7 to 9 brackets out of the menu for HDR(should be an update in firmware...easy fix ...no?)... ...other than that ....it is an incredible machine.

B and H link here http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/833531-REG/Canon_EOS_5D_Mark_II.htm


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Dec 8, 2011)

justsomedude said:


> wellfedCanuck said:
> 
> 
> > I never implied that anyone was lying. Your bank has its own reasons but it's not because of Henrys' business practices, people in this country worship that place. Besides which, two other American posters in this thread successfully made the transaction you attempted and had rave reviews. The consipiracy theorist in me wonders if it has anything to do with Chase being the financier for Best Buy/Future Shop, but it couldn't be that, could it? ;D
> ...


Oh, no offense at all... I was thinking that maybe I'd offended _you_. I don't have a dog in that fight- no affiliation to Henrys other than I occasionally buy stuff there. As for the country- we have our share of shady businesses and no-goodniks too, but we try to train the latter to be NHL enforcers.


----------



## thepancakeman (Dec 8, 2011)

wellfedCanuck said:


> As for the country- we have our share of shady businesses and no-goodniks too, but we try to train the latter to be NHL enforcers.



Hahaha! That just made my whole day! ;D


----------



## justsomedude (Dec 8, 2011)

wellfedCanuck said:


> Oh, no offense at all... I was thinking that maybe I'd offended _you_. I don't have a dog in that fight- no affiliation to Henrys other than I occasionally buy stuff there.



Glad we're all good!  

I'm still having a hard time not clicking "buy" on that damn BH page. Don't know if it's inventory, or impending 5Dmkiii launch. grrrr.


----------



## K-amps (Dec 8, 2011)

justsomedude said:


> wellfedCanuck said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, no offense at all... I was thinking that maybe I'd offended _you_. I don't have a dog in that fight- no affiliation to Henrys other than I occasionally buy stuff there.
> ...



Good things come to those who are patient 

(Whether it is a 5d3 or cheaper 5d2.... it's all good.) .... Now please help me not buy the 5d2


----------



## Radovan III (Dec 8, 2011)

Isaac said:


> Make sure you know where you are buying from.
> 
> I'd rather spend an extra $50+ at B&H and know that I'm not receiving something dodgy.
> 
> B&H happen to have also dropped prices nicely on the 5D2 and 5D2 kit.



Way better price in Broadway Camera in Vancouver (this is "brick and mortar" store). They have 5D mkII for 1999 CAD, about the same price in USD. This price is going for months now, you can check out http://www.bccamera.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=7_16&sort=20a&page=2

They are Canon pro-shop, I am usually buying stuff from them (I go to the store though), if you are suspicious  you can fire up google maps, plug in their address and go down on the street level.
Important fact is, they sell for 200 less than amazon, for us from Vancouver, we can go in store and pay no shipping & handling and ... insert here which ever fees. I am pretty much sure if you are calling on days other than Sat. and Sun. there will be someone to pick up phone and answer your call.

I am not affiliated with this store and I am note payed to wright this, just hunting and sharing good deal. Hope you will share one too


----------



## justsomedude (Dec 10, 2011)

5D down to $2,099 at Cameta...

http://www.cameta.com/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-II-Digital-SLR-Camera-Outfit-Box-38312.cfm?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=base

my wallet is getting an itch!!!!


----------



## Radovan III (Dec 11, 2011)

Comparative prices of 5Dmk2 in Canada for several stores.
http://www.photoprice.ca/product/02699/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-II-price.html 

Nice touch is price history graph from Dec-2008 until today.


----------



## rlarsen (Dec 12, 2011)

Buying from Henry's in Canada couldn't have been better or more convenient.
I waited for a sweet deal on a 5D MK ll and found it there. If the MK lll upgrade is a great camera, it will be easier for me to get a good price on my MK ll and make the switch because of the deal I got from Henry's.
Rex


----------



## justsomedude (Dec 13, 2011)

The $2,039 5DmkII with free shipping from BHPhoto was finally the deal the suckered me into the full frame world. Took me long enough!

Thanks for sharing the deal, CR! ;D


----------



## justsomedude (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks to the holiday season, UPS delivered from B&H 1 day early...







;D


----------



## pakosouthpark (Dec 16, 2011)

i'll be waiting for a 5d mk III to come out to snatch the mk II


----------

